# DIP DK grinders



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

DIP DK grinders are going up in price partially due to the usual yearly price increase also due to EURO exchange rates.

This is planned for August 2016 so if you haven't brought your DKS-65 on demand grinder or the shop or retail grinder do so know and benefit from the low cost price.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/DIP%20retail%20grinders


----------

